

New Promissing ecard website - rajk
http://greetmore.com
Hi, I have started this flash animated ecard website and have bigger plans to integrated it Social Networks. I am looking out for a VC to take my plans up. Please comment.
======
rajk
Why self promotion is considered as spam when you have good stuff.

Do all the story links submitted here have no adverts? Thanks for your
opinion. and Please wait I am going to contribute few good stories here.

~~~
xirium
> when you have good stuff

This is a point of contention. This forum is for people who are advancing the
art not imitating it. Your contribution so far is at least six years out of
date.

------
xirium
Spam!

~~~
rajk
Have you really visited the link? How can you say that spam?

~~~
xirium
You haven't used your account for anything other than self-promotion of a
website which collects email addresses and displays banner adverts. You've
made similar posts in other forums too. On four counts, you're unlikely to
become an insightful contributor to this forum.

